# my 91 240 needs to run right!!



## edquo (Aug 2, 2003)

hello everyone!! i need some trouble shooting help! unfortunatly,
i still have the awful ka24de motor! but anyhow, it iseems that it should at least act like it has 140 horses!! when i take off fast from a stand still it kind of boggs down , spits alittle and then i have to let off to continue forward. i have replaced the fuel filter
and it does run a little better but it still seems very glogged or something!? i was wondering if anyone else has had the same problem? i had a 88 crx si back in 91-92 and it was only 109-110 hp from the factory. it seems that it was much faster and quicker
then my current 91 240!? WHY? i mean damn!!?? i know the KA motor isn't a SR20 but it does share the same rock hard awesome block as an rb26 so i'm sure there is potential somewhere!! i'm looking at getting headers,custom straight pipe from headers to exhaust and then a nice fat flowing stainless exhaust!! also, plan on 300z injectors,ngk plugs and some new accel wires, and then add either an injen or weapon-R intake!and various suspension mods.
i don't have a crap load of money so i can't really go nuts and throw a fat ol'RB26DETT with greedy,tomei,excedy,and signal parts but i figure my son and i can play and work on what i got now!! any help and/or input would be great!! thanks everyone!! peace out!!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

sounds like your fuel pump may be on its way to the darkside. i'd check that if you hear it "spitting". if you've changed the fuel filter your indicating to me that your instinct is pointing you in that direction so I would assume your fuel pressure may be a 'lil low. 

what condition is the ignition system in? have you changed plugs etc..


----------



## edquo (Aug 2, 2003)

hey, thanks for responding!! and actually i haven't changed the plugs but am going to do so soon!! that had also crossed my mind!! but i thought i would try the filter first!! and again thank you for your responce!! i will probably also change the pump as well!! thanks again!!!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

anytime


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

You might as well change your air filter while your at it, if you havn't done that yet.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

are your injectors clogged?


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

sparkplug wires too pieces of mine were ripping off and it wasnt letting all the cylinders fire.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

instead of just replacing one thing here, one thing there, etc. just do a complete tune-up to your car. replace everything that you can think of (as much as your budget will allow), so that you KNOW what has been replaced, what hasn't, and you'll be able to rule out the majority of things wrong. 

i.e. replace your air filter, water pump, oil change, replace your brakes/calipers/rotors (if they're old or getting close to a replacement), fuel filter, injectors, plugs, wires, etc., etc.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

pretty old thread if i do say so myself...


----------



## trahc (Jan 9, 2004)

*problem i had*

drove me crazy but i had a come and go miss on # 4 i thought it was the injector but when i put my noid lights on it i realized the injector wasnt fireing.
replaced ecu, then later put all new injectors. runss 200% better.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's great!!! but the thread is a month old


----------

